# Video Uploading Problems.......



## avkid (Apr 25, 2009)

I have a Memorex DVD recorder in my home theatre, I recorded some video and finalized the disc correctly so it plays on my computers with a DVD drive.

I wish to upload it to one of my Macs, the problem is that the files won't work in Quicktime Pro or Realplayer.

The file names look like this:
VIDEO_TS.
or 
DVD_REC.USR

I am need of a plugin or free program to utilize these files.
Any suggestions?


----------



## willbb123 (Apr 25, 2009)

avkid said:


> I have a Memorex DVD recorder in my home theatre, I recorded some video and finalized the disc correctly so it plays on my computers with a DVD drive.
> 
> I wish to upload it to one of my Macs, the problem is that the files won't work in Quicktime Pro or Realplayer.
> 
> ...



Open up DVD player and go File > Open DVD Media > then open the VIDEO_TS file.

This should work for you.


----------



## avkid (Apr 25, 2009)

willbb123 said:


> Open up DVD player and go File > Open DVD Media > then open the VIDEO_TS file.
> 
> This should work for you.



I've already done that, it plays fine.

I need to convert the file to something I can stream with Quicktime Pro (.AVI)


----------



## NickJones (Apr 25, 2009)

Use a video converter. I use Aimersoft for pretty much everything that needs concerting or ripping. There is a free option if you are on Mac, "Mac the Ripper" should do what you want it to.
Hope I helped
Nick


----------

